# Cute, sad older rabbit at Petsmart



## Blue eyes (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw the cutest rabbit today at Petsmart, but it was so sad. The owners brought him in because the kids were bored with him. He's already 5 years old, was kept in a small cage and was fed dry dog food!

I should've taken a photo for y'all. He was a lop, the size of a french lop, but the fur looked like angora- real fluffy. (I'm no bunny breed expert)

He had never been neutered, but was very sweet. A light tan (fawn?) with a blotch of white on one hindquarter. 

I talked to the associates a bit and tried to encourage them to put a litter box in since he was clearly going in one corner. They said he wasn't eating hay (they had probably one-half measuring cup of hay in there) so I suggested they try new hay to encourage eating. 

No customers seem interested, they said, because he's 5 years old and/or they want a "little" bunny. 

If he were at a rescue, I bet he'd be scooped up. They're all full to capacity though.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 21, 2012)

The Petsmart by you takes in drop off animals? 

He sounds cute, sadly so many people are stuck on the age thing when looking for a new pet. So many good animals are overlooked because of it


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2012)

ray: Some of our best rescues were elder buns.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Awe I'd take him if I was in AZ :c Poor guy.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Can you ship a bunny? 
I would take him in a heart beat just to get him out of that petsmart. 
Too bad it would be a cross country shipment. 
But seriously, can you ship a rabbit?
I know you can ship swans, peacocks, and chickens.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Sep 21, 2012)

You can ship them, but they must be the epitome of health and you must provide them with a good cage, water, food, and bedding. They also need a thorough health check from a vet before and after their journey, which is pretty expensive. On top of that, the actual shipping cost is average $275.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Ouch, so you're looking at about $500 total. Blue Eyes is there anyway you could take him in? To foster or something until someone you really trust could take him? I hate to think he'd be left there until they decide to put him down


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

That seems like so much money. 
Do you ship them in the cages? That seems a little scary, like they would see too much and traumatized.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 21, 2012)

Are there any people here who live between you guys who could do something possibly like the bunderground to get him from Blue Eyes to white lop??


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Ohh lets do it.  Morgan lives in SC so we'd need people in Western Arizona, NM, Texas, Northern Louisiana or Southern Arkansas, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, and SC, to get the bun to Morgan


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

That would be amazing! I could pay for the adoption fee and then go as far as Atlanta probably.
I know that seems insane, but I have a serious dislike for pet stores, including petsmart. 
I would hate to think that that poor bun would stay there for however long and then they do something to him because they can't sell him because he's old.
People don't go to pet stores looking for older rabbits, they go in looking for adorable babies. 

If we could figure out who would take him and how to transport him from state to state then I will take him!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 21, 2012)

You may want to also post on FB. That is how I was able to fill in slots when we bunderground railroaded from FL to NJ/PA. Flopsy Parker let me post on her page as well.

Best of luck! ray:

*covers Becky's ears* 5 is not O L D at all!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

It is do-able! I helped with the FL to NJ/PA transport (including having 10 rabbits overnight at my house). The bunny community loves to help get rabbits to their new homes.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't have a FB. Hahaha. This site is about all the social networking I need.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Well I can ask my friend Chelsea if she'd help, Morgan. She lives in GA and she's a vegan/animal lover.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay, I put in the towns you guys have in your profiles, from Buckeye, AZ to York, SC and here's the screenshot of states the bun has to cross:







Anybody in these states PLEASE help Morgan get this fella home.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I need to hear back from Blue Eyes to see if she (sorry if I got your gender wrong!) will be willing to help me. 
Then we'll go from there! If Blue Eyes is willing to get the bunny (and I pay for it) then we can form a bunderground railroad to get him to me. Like I said, Atlanta is a 4 hour drive for me, so I can go to Atlanta. If there is anyone between me and Atlanta then I'll meet there. 
Hopefully Blue Eyes will send some word back on what she would like to do! 
Thanks y'all for being so supportive!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, I'm off of RO for such a short time and look what all of you have come up with! I'm impressed. :biggrin2:

Morgan, if enough drivers can be found, I can be used as a proxy buyer for you (I think that's the correct term).

There's just no way I could take him since I'm bonding 2 new boys with my girl -- and that's already a stretch room-wise.

I wish I took his picture. Next time I'm "in town" I'll stop by and do so. (I'm about 30 minutes west of Phoenix)

This sounds exciting! (His name is "Scruffles" if I recall)


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay, now we need to find people to transport him! 
Once we find people to transport then we can go from there, I guess. 
The next time you go to that petsmart, will you let me know how much his adoption fee is?


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Just kidding, I'm about to call and see how much he is. Just so I have an idea and something to tell my husband, who has no idea that this is going on. 
HAHAHAHA the perks of being a stay at home mom!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Sep 21, 2012)

Is he still at Petsmart? I would go and get him now, before it's too late! I bet you can find someone who is willing to foster him. I am literally praying for this bun.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> . Like I said, Atlanta is a 4 hour drive for me, so I can go to Atlanta. If there is anyone between me and Atlanta then I'll meet there.


The map route shown is taking the 40 which is what we always did driving across country. 

Morgan, if you followed the route in that direction, that would put you in Knoxville, TN in just under 4 hours. Are you comfortable with that if that is the route drivers take? Then again, I don't know where/how the volunteers would be driving. 

Perhaps a separate post should be started on RO to alert anyone who lives along the way who'd be willing to help.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Just checking my receipts from yesterday. I had gone to a Petco & a Petsmart. This fella's at a Petco. I'm getting ready to call them for price.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll make the post, Suzette  in the *Rescue Me* section!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> Just kidding, I'm about to call and see how much he is. Just so I have an idea and something to tell my husband, who has no idea that this is going on.
> HAHAHAHA the perks of being a stay at home mom!


Their fee is $50 for the bunny. They had to patch me through to a manager because at first they said he'd be $20 IF I also bought a larger cage from them, otherwise he'd be $50. 

I started explaining what was going on and he said the reason for the high fee is to prevent him from becoming snake food. 

The first gal said the $50 would include the small cage he came in. The guy, however, said he'd have to check if they still have it. I was hoping they did so that it could be used as a carrier. I don't have an extra carrier.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay, glad to see hes at a petco. Because I just called the 3 petsmarts in your area and they were all very RUDE to me about it. 
The last guy I talked to HUNG UP ON ME! 
I can do $50 for sure. 
We need to get the Trail of Rabbit going!


----------



## graceofangels (Sep 21, 2012)

*Blue eyes wrote: *


> *whitelop wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just kidding, I'm about to call and see how much he is. Just so I have an idea and something to tell my husband, who has no idea that this is going on.
> ...


I have an extra one! I can't be apart of the driving, but I could definitely send my soft travel carrier. I would just need to get it back.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I also have a travel carrier. I don't know how big the bunny is, but my mini lop fits in it. I can fold it up and mail it if I need to. 
I can also pay for the rabbit on Monday, if we can get the people to drive; that way Suzette doesn't have to keep the bun for long, if at all.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

It's hard to tell from the map, but where in Arkansas and Tennessee would they be passing through? I'm not sure about my Arkansas friend, but I know that my Tennessee friend would for sure help. She is near Nashville.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Well through most of the middle of the state actually. Here's the actual map though:

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Buckeye,+AZ&daddr=York,+SC


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Judging by the map, I think its going through Nashville. 
If we could get from Nashville to Knoxville, I could meet in Knoxville. Its about 4 hours from me, depends on where in Knoxville.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Morgan, when I zoom in on Knoxville it seems it goes right past Knoxville Zoo and Chillhowee Park if you know the areas. I'm from PA or I'd help transport. D:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

My friend in TN confirmed that she would do a leg. I'm pretty certain that she would transport to Knoxville. She runs a rabbit rescue in Franklin, TN and is a rabbit angel.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> It's hard to tell from the map, but where in Arkansas and Tennessee would they be passing through? I'm not sure about my Arkansas friend, but I know that my Tennessee friend would for sure help. She is near Nashville.



As for going through Arkansas, it seems to go through Little Rock and near Jacksonville. If your friend is near there.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Yay  So we have the last leg done, Patti's friend transporting to Morgan!

Okay so here are the checkpoints/possible legs. Basically the major cities that show up on the map route. 

Phoenix AZ
Flagstaff AZ
Gallup NM
Albuquerque NM
Tucumcari NM
Amarillo TX
Elk City OK
Oklahoma City OK
Sallisaw OK
Clarksville AR
Little Rock AR
Forrest City AR
Memphis TN
Nashville TN
Knoxville TN


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Morgan, Patti, Suzette, do you guys skype? :biggrin: We could get on skype and discuss this, and I can scour through the member list and find members in the area that have been active and pm them about it. :innocent


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> I also have a travel carrier. I don't know how big the bunny is, but my mini lop fits in it. I can fold it up and mail it if I need to.
> I can also pay for the rabbit on Monday, if we can get the people to drive; that way Suzette doesn't have to keep the bun for long, if at all.


He's a big boy. I wouldn't want to purchase him until we were absolutely sure the railroad is complete. What I can do hopefully this weekend is go back in and talk with Bill (mgr). I want to see if they still have the cage and see if it can work as a carrier. I also want to check if they might hold him (with payment?) while transportation is arranged. I have plenty of hay to send for the roadtrip. And I'll also get a photo of him.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm gonna talk to a few of my friends on Bunspace and see if any of them can take a leg.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> *whitelop wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I also have a travel carrier. I don't know how big the bunny is, but my mini lop fits in it. I can fold it up and mail it if I need to.
> ...



That sounds like a good idea Suzette, holding him there if possible until the railroad is complete. 
Just let me know when and I'll call the petco and pay for him. If the next time you go in, could to explain what we're trying to do and ask them if I could pay by card over the phone.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> Blue eyes wrote:
> 
> 
> > *whitelop wrote: *
> ...


Yes, I forgot to write that, but that's what I was thinking - pay by phone. I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you so much. Let me know if they still have the cage/carrier he came in. If he doesn't then I'll cover the carrier. Do you know what kind of rabbit he is/looked like?


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> Thank you so much. Let me know if they still have the cage/carrier he came in. If he doesn't then I'll cover the carrier. Do you know what kind of rabbit he is/looked like?


I'm not good at breeds but he was about the size of a french lop, lop-eared, very fluffy fur (maybe angora-like), a pale tan with a large white splotch on his hindquarter. The guy Bill said he trimmed his nails today and they were very, very long. He looks very clean. I love large bunnies and I think he is just adorable.


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, you guys are amazing! I wish I could help, too bad I live in Canada. But I wish you guys and the bun the best of luck. It pisses me off when people get a pet and then abandon it. 

I hope this works out, the bunny deserves a safe loving home. My prayers go out to the bunny and all those involved in his rescue.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> *whitelop wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much. Let me know if they still have the cage/carrier he came in. If he doesn't then I'll cover the carrier. Do you know what kind of rabbit he is/looked like?
> ...



He probably is a french lop. Or a mix of something with longer fur. I can't wait to see a pic of him. But, to be honest I don't really care what he looks like. I feel like he should be at my house. Even though I've never seen him, I feel a connection to him. That might sound crazy.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> Blue eyes wrote:
> 
> 
> > *whitelop wrote: *
> ...


He'll look very nice with your Foo Foo if you bond them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

Megz....I don't Skype, but I do have a conference call account we can all dial in on if we want to talk.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Suzette, Morgan, you wanna dial in?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting to hear from my AR friend. When we can agree on a time, I will post the toll free number and participant code.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay thanks Patti!  I'm guessing Morgan went to take care of her Human Child, must be his bedtime!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2012)

ray:


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I did go take care of my human child. He just went to bed. 
I think we're all in the same time zone, so if its not too late, I'm down for a conference call. Well, Suzette isn't in this time zone, she's like 5 hours behind. ?


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm 3 hours behind you guys. It's just after 6pm for me. I was feeding my human family.

I don't think I have anything to contribute to a conference call until I speak more with Petco. 

I hope enough people will respond. Sounds like Patti has experience with all this.

You guys can conference call without me for this round. I can join in later. (Unless there's anything else you need)


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Nope, I don't think theres anything else until you talk to the people at petco. I just want to say, that I am so appreciative of you going and talking to the petco people and helping to set it up with them. Thank you!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

Until we get this firmed up a little more, a conference call wouldn't do a lot of good. Unless you just wanted to chat. There are a lot of miles that need to be filled before this can be a reality.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

I think it's probably covered from Little Rock, but I don't know anyone on the other legs.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Morgan if you want to skype you can add me: rememberthisfacexo  Same for any of you guys!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't have skype. Other the the internet i will in the dark ages. I hope we'll find more legs for the trip.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm sneaking through the members list and PM'ing people near the checkpoints/legs


----------



## kmaben (Sep 22, 2012)

Depending on when this takes place hubby and I can cover something in Oklahoma/Arkansas. I have to go to the field for the next month and he can't leave our herd while I'm gone.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

It should be before that Kaley, thanks!

I'm thinking instead of following the routes google provided, we just line people up along the south who can help transport. We'll have more people willing/able to help that way.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 22, 2012)

I wish I could help; too far north! But good luck.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Ashtin! Btw that's a great picture of Teddy. She is so cute!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

I posted a link/request for transport on Bunspace, and emailed Bunderground Railroad, but I don't know if they'll reply. I'm thinking we just get as many people along the route as possible, like instead of following google's route, make our own with members that are willing to help along the way. What say you Morgan?

Also, I need some spoiled rotten kid time. Mind lending me the human child for a day? I promise I won't love him up TOO much.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, the person that I thought lived in Arkansas actaully lives in Ohio. But, the gal in Nashville is willing to help.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay that's fine  I'm going through the members again to find someone in Arkansas. I'm hoping Kaley will be able to cover OK City to Little Rock. That'd be nice cause it's two legs technically.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, if people are off the beaten path but can still make it to leg/check points then it doesn't matter. It really doesn't matter how he gets to Knoxville, as long as he gets there! 
I just posted something in my blog on here in hopes someone would read it and maybe want to help! 
I'm going to talk to my mother in law too, and see if she could help with one of the legs. She travels to Houston, TX all the time and maybe if we could get him to Houston he could stay there until she comes back to SC. I'm not promising anything, but I can ask her.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

If she says yes that'd be great! Fingers Crossed!

I'm still messaging people on bunspace just in case, hope we can get mister Scruffles to you soon. :3


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aww, wish i could help, but WAYY to far north!  
Could you post pics of the bunny?


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 29, 2012)

Im so impressed with what you are doing! HOpefully it will work out! 
Another very sad rabbit was spotted by me in the petstore in my area...50 bucks as well. I wrote about him in my "visiting pet stores" topic


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 29, 2012)

How's the transfer going??


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 29, 2012)

Unfortunately Scruffles was adopted by someone else before we could transport him. I hope he has a wonderful family, but I wish he'd been able to join Morgan's family.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome!! Good luck!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2012)

That's too bad I was really hopingMorgan would get him, how disappointing.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm glad he went to a forever home. Two of ours came from PetsMart--Hoss a white New Zealand and Esther a Dutch mix. They were older bunnies that people didn't want anymore and we took them as they were in a glassed in enclosure where they usually keep the cats for adoption. I still don't know what's wrong with people.


----------

